# Social life in Mexico



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

I just replied to a thread and got inspired to talk about social life down here. 

Almost everyone thinks generalizations are tacky and void of substance. I never agreed. Should we not jump to conclusions if we see some seedy-looking tramp wearing a trench coat and a half-pair of trousers late at night in San Francisco's Golden Gate Park? 

I've lived in six Mexican states for 30 years. Cities that have a lot of ****** visitors are quite different .. as you'd expect. The Baja, for example, is perhaps better (hotter than Hell tho) simply because there are (or were) tourist dollars and a high rate of ****** contact. Here in GDL it's dog eat dog. 

Family counts waaaay more to a Mexican than friendship, especially friendship with a foreigner. If a Mexican befriends you a scam is close behind .. almost always. If it isn't a century-old scheme that wold insult the intelligence of a chicken, it's some sort of self-serving, motivational scam that she/he's convinced you're stupid enough to fall for. 

Another motive to be befriended is the naco complex; Mexicans who admire all that is ******. Seems they want to be seen with you, especially if you're female.

This sea of gooey dung developed, no doubt, from a suffering economy mixed with ******-envy and a thin slice of pie they have to pay a bribe for. 

Mexicans deal with cap-strap better than we do. And they have that extended family thing going on. Somehow the source of their next taco isn't the day's worry. Having the material things they want in life IS a worry. A lot of desperados have already tapped the family out. Their hopes and dreams are centered in the art of scam, la estafa, and not just with foreigners. 

Mexicans love to buy on credit. The interest rates would floor you. They have to be high to cover the losses. For example 35% of autos acquired on bank loans are repossessed or are not to be found, yet. Everyone wants to buy something from you with abonos (time payments). Good luck collecting. Nobody pays, nobody . . unless you go through legal channels with all your paper proof in hand 

I've hardened in these 30 years. Ain't nobody gonna scam me no way, try as they will. It's just so damn insulting! Bait and switch, for example, rules this place. What's that technique .. 500 years old? I always believed the person who thinks I'm stupid has a world view of people being stupid, cause all he's ever known are stupid people, family AND friends. 

It's a young person's country. I'm guessing way over 60% of the population in under 18. Bad news. Many of the children are out of control .. believe me, I'm a teacher. I'm surprised to hear they have parents. You'd never guess. Many, I do mean many, are classless raving monkeys turned out to the streets to graze from an early age (mostly boys of course). They know nothing because their parents had nothing to teach, because their parents didn't either. The vicious circle of poverty, absence of any vision apart from the path of least resistance. 

Wages are awful! Guys who labor with bricks and stones, carpentry and pluming in my pueblo of 2,000 folks are lucky to earn 10-15 dollars a day. Hey, let's tap the ******.

Their business ethics chew the big one! I've lived in China, they're almost as primitive, almost as stinkingly frugal, just as twisted in the notion the public is dull enough to never figure you out. ill-founded simple-minded crap that only worked on peasants in the Dark Ages.

Impossible to sell something to a Mexican. If he can't wrest it for 30% of its value he ain't interested. Just like the Chinese. 

Here's an example that sums up this rant, happened last week: There's a family who sells hamburgers down the street, pretty good ones. So I've been going there for about two years, spend maybe 6-700 Pesos a month on average. My last visit I was eating but there were no napkins on the table. I ask for a napkin and that's what I got .. one napkin. I ask for another - as I have a mustache and beard - and got another, 1. It came with a sour face. I asked if they had gotten expensive. The comment landed on deaf ears. Do they think if they put a filled napkin holder on the table I'd roll them up, stick them in my pocket when nobody was looking and run for the border? No, it's a new norm to save money, two napkins per person (of course they start with one hoping you'll not ask for another). I told them I wouldn't be back. They saved .05 Centavos on the napkin and lost my business, i.e. false economy. 

End of rant.


.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

modeeper said:


> I just replied to a thread and got inspired to talk about social life down here.
> 
> Almost everyone thinks generalizations are tacky and void of substance. I never agreed. Should we not jump to conclusions if we see some seedy-looking tramp wearing a trench coat and a half-pair of trousers late at night in San Francisco's Golden Gate Park?
> 
> ...


You must live in a different Mexico (and Guadalajara) than I do. I don't have all that many Mexican friends, maybe three or four that I would call close friends and a dozen or so acquaintances. But none of them are in it because of some expectation for getting something out of it. I know this because they have been friends for years, and if they were in it for something, they would have given up in frustration years ago.

I do agree that there is not the same sense of marketing here that you find north of the border. A very good restaurant near me has no sign or any indication that it exists. You just have to know where it is. When business establishments are closed there is no evidence of when they will be open.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

In general there is a conundrum that those Mexicans who are well to do have little interest in foreigners. They may travel north from time to time but have no intentions of settling there. That is to say, those who want to know you are those who are either in business or see you as a walking ATM. Impossible, I say again, impossible to convince anyone who lives round here I'm not wealthy. They just think I wear old clothes and drive an old car as a guise so people won't ask me for stuff.

After a year of living in this pueblo I got to thinking of how many friends I had. Then I got to thinking all of them are either in the restaurant or grocery business. Everybody who is friendly to me is a business person. My landlady loves me! Of course I'm paying double the rent that any local would pay. 

Guadalajara folks are much more sophisticated, as would be expected. Still scamers tho. But better at it.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

modeeper said:


> In general there is a conundrum that those Mexicans who are well to do have little interest in foreigners. They may travel north from time to time but have no intentions of settling there. That is to say, those who want to know you are those who are either in business or see you as a walking ATM. Impossible, I say again, impossible to convince anyone who lives round here I'm not wealthy. They just think I wear old clothes and drive an old car as a guise so people won't ask me for stuff.
> 
> After a year of living in this pueblo I got to thinking of how many friends I had. Then I got to thinking all of them are either in the restaurant or grocery business. Everybody who is friendly to me is a business person. My landlady loves me! Of course I'm paying double the rent that any local would pay.
> 
> Guadalajara folks are much more sophisticated, as would be expected. Still scamers tho. But better at it.


BLINDING INSIGHT! Now I see it! You have removed the blinders from my eyes and the light has entered. Thank you, thank you. All 100 million Mexicans would only be out to get something from me if they are friendly. They are all scammers, to use your right-on term. And you hit it dead-on in your other post of how unworthy fellow gringos are of our companionship.

Idiots would say that we should look inward for answers why we have no Mexican friends rather than blaming our isolated state on the swarms of Mexicans around us, and the worthless gringos in Mexico who have so little understanding of the country they have chosen to live in. Fools would point out that we may suffer from a blithering lack of self-awareness, such as that creep in high school who could never get a girlfriend and blamed all womanhood for it, rather than looking inward. Or maybe, Andreas Lubitz.

I'm sure you would advise me to ignore such doubters and instead to focus on my own,singular exaltedness.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

As has already been said - you live in a different Mexico than I do. Perhaps you have been here too long - or perhaps you would feel rather the same about things if you were back in the US.

You get what you give.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

I get that there will be ranting as long as there is even one forum left in the world. But why give this rant the misleading title of "Social life in Mexico"? 

How about:

"They just want my money!" OR
"Beware of Mexicans" OR
"All my friends are scammers" OR
"Those self-serving no-good Mexicans" OR
"Their children are classless raving monkeys" (Seriously???)
"They think I'm stupid, but I've got their number!" OR
"One man's wisdom is another man's WTF!"

.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

cuerna1 said:


> You get what you give.


This is often true. But, unfortunately, it isn't always true. Sometimes people will do things you really don't deserve. But that doesn't make it make it part of the national character.

.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

QUOTE=modeeper;6862330]I just replied to a thread and got inspired to talk about social life down here. 
Where is the social life comments in this post?
...
Family counts waaaay more to a Mexican than friendship, especially friendship with a foreigner. If a Mexican befriends you a scam is close behind .. almost always. If it isn't a century-old scheme that wold insult the intelligence of a chicken, it's some sort of self-serving, motivational scam that she/he's convinced you're stupid enough to fall for. 
That is not true in general, although sometimes happen

Another motive to be befriended is the naco complex; Mexicans who admire all that is ******. Seems they want to be seen with you, especially if you're female.
Naco complex is way more complex than that. And some gringos are not worth to be admired.

This sea of gooey dung developed, no doubt, from a suffering economy mixed with ******-envy and a thin slice of pie they have to pay a bribe for. 
****** envy? envy for what???

Their hopes and dreams are centered in the art of scam, la estafa, and not just with foreigners. WOW. Why are you still living here?

Mexicans love to buy on credit. You are right, maybe that is why Americans don't know what a credit card is, and pay everything in full, and maybe that is why the US is has the largest external debt of all Countries.

I've hardened in these 30 years. Ain't nobody gonna scam me no way, try as they will. It's just so damn insulting! Bait and switch, for example, rules this place. What's that technique .. 500 years old? I always believed the person who thinks I'm stupid has a world view of people being stupid, cause all he's ever known are stupid people, family AND friends. You have not hardened enough, it shows that you still cannot get over it

It's a young person's country. I'm guessing way over 60% of the population in under 18. Bad news. Many of the children are out of control .. believe me, I'm a teacher. I'm surprised to hear they have parents. You'd never guess. Many, I do mean many, are classless raving monkeys turned out to the streets to graze from an early age (mostly boys of course). They know nothing because their parents had nothing to teach, because their parents didn't either. The vicious circle of poverty, absence of any vision apart from the path of least resistance. You are right again, we should do as they do in the US with young people right? ??




Impossible to sell something to a Mexican. If he can't wrest it for 30% of its value he ain't interested. Just like the Chinese. Idiotic Mexicans!

Here's an example that sums up this rant, happened last week: There's a family who sells hamburgers down the street, pretty good ones. So I've been going there for about two years, spend maybe 6-700 Pesos a month on average. My last visit I was eating but there were no napkins on the table. I ask for a napkin and that's what I got .. one napkin. I ask for another - as I have a mustache and beard - and got another, 1. It came with a sour face. I asked if they had gotten expensive. The comment landed on deaf ears. Do they think if they put a filled napkin holder on the table I'd roll them up, stick them in my pocket when nobody was looking and run for the border? No, it's a new norm to save money, two napkins per person (of course they start with one hoping you'll not ask for another). I told them I wouldn't be back. They saved .05 Centavos on the napkin and lost my business, i.e. false economy. The way I see it, it costed them .50 cents to finally get rid of you. Just a different point of view

End of rant.


.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

modeeper said:


> End of rant.


I don't know that I'd personally describe your comments as a "rant." I enjoyed reading your opinions and, comparing with many of my own experiences in Mexico, I think there's a lot of truth in what you've said.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

So, modeeper, all Mexicans are scammers? Sounds like a bit of projection to me.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> So, modeeper, all Mexicans are scammers? Sounds like a bit of projection to me.


You took the words out of my mouth. 

Sometimes people that are talking negatively about others when it is a psychological defense mechanisim they are really talking about themselves.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> You took the words out of my mouth.
> 
> Sometimes people that are talking negatively about others when it is a psychological defense mechanisim they are really talking about themselves.


Bingo!


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

ALL. Yes, I used that word over and over didn't I.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Bingo!


I see y'all are a tight little group, ike the Chapala forum. When I reply to a post it gets deleted. So let's talk about someone's sad little online power trip. What's the psychology behind that?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

modeeper said:


> I see y'all are a tight little group, ike the Chapala forum. When I reply to a post it gets deleted. So let's talk about someone's sad little online power trip. What's the psychology behind that?


I haven't deleted any of your posts - where did that happen? 

Moderator actions have nothing to do with power trips - they are attempts at keeping a civil tone to the forum proceedings. Power trips, eh? I sense another example of projection on your part.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> So, modeeper, all Mexicans are scammers?


Yes, ALL, right down to the unborn children.

Now I see the problem. Y'all are White folks living here as if you were still in North America; cable TV, maid service, a red phone to the local police station ... I'm in the trenches, always have been, always will be. What's the sense in visiting another nation if all you do there is what you did back home; watch TV, play Bridge and sip Sherry at the table with a group of people just like yourself? My vision of Mexico, or Central America, or Asia is something new to you, I'm always submerged. I didn't go to any of those regions to rub it up with my countrymen. Does that make any sense?


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

modeeper said:


> Yes, ALL, right down to the unborn children.
> 
> Now I see the problem. Y'all are White folks living here as if you were still in North America; cable TV, maid service, a red phone to the local police station ... I'm in the trenches, always have been, always will be. What's the sense in visiting another nation if all you do there is what you did back home; watch TV, play Bridge and sip Sherry at the table with a group of people just like yourself? My vision of Mexico, or Central America, or Asia is something new to you, I'm always submerged. I didn't go to any of those regions to rub it up with my countrymen. Does that make any sense?


We have cable but none of the other things you mention.

You should do what you can/want to do - but I think I liked you better when you were submerged.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

modeeper said:


> Now I see the problem. Y'all are White folks living here as if you were still in North America; cable TV, maid service, a red phone to the local police station ... I'm in the trenches, always have been, always will be. What's the sense in visiting another nation if all you do there is what you did back home; watch TV, play Bridge and sip Sherry at the table with a group of people just like yourself? My vision of Mexico, or Central America, or Asia is something new to you, I'm always submerged. I didn't go to any of those regions to rub it up with my countrymen. Does that make any sense?


Though I am white (though what that has to do with anything is beyond me), I don't live like I was still in the States: no cable (no TV), I clean my house myself, no red phone to the local comisaría. I've never played bridge in my life and only sip coffee. Your vision of the typical expat in Mexico falls short of the truth in so many ways and in so many cases, like mine. Why the need to feel so superior to the rest of us?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Though I am white (though what that has to do with anything is beyond me), I don't live like I was still in the States: no cable (no TV), I clean my house myself, no red phone to the local comisaría. I've never played bridge in my life and only sip coffee. Your vision of the typical expat in Mexico falls short of the truth in so many ways and in so many cases, like mine. Why the need to feel so superior to the rest of us?


My life in Mexico has always been with Mexicans and it is better here than where I came from in many ways and not as good in other ways. I don´t think being down in the trenches actually is what I would be interested in doing as I have been a proffesional at work and like the lifestyle to continue that way I worked hard to achieve since graduating from high school. If othere feel more confortable down in the trenches then "why all the complaining?"


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

> If othere feel more confortable down in the trenches then "why all the complaining?"


Indeed.

.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

modeeper said:


> Yes, ALL, right down to the unborn children. Now I see the problem. Y'all are White folks living here as if you were still in North America; cable TV, maid service, a red phone to the local police station ... I'm in the trenches, always have been, always will be. What's the sense in visiting another nation if all you do there is what you did back home; watch TV, play Bridge and sip Sherry at the table with a group of people just like yourself? My vision of Mexico, or Central America, or Asia is something new to you, I'm always submerged. I didn't go to any of those regions to rub it up with my countrymen. Does that make any sense?


I am a Mexican, I am not a scammer and I very much don't like your comment.
I think you should not live in my Country if you think that way, anticipating your answer, you may as well stay, Mexico has had worse visitors


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

^^ Indeed too. It's educational, it's interesting, it's character-building. What's life without some suffering, some discomfort? Makes you appreciate what you have. 

Mexicans inhabit their bodies. That's a good thing. 

And the language! Beautiful!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

modeeper said:


> . . . My vision of Mexico, or Central America, or Asia is something new to you, I'm always submerged. ...


I get it! You're a descendant of Dostoyevsky's Underground Man.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

GARYJ65 said:


> I am a Mexican, I am not a scammer and I very much don't like your comment.
> I think you should not live in my Country if you think that way, anticipating your answer, you may as well stay, Mexico has had worse visitors


Too bad the Immigration and Aduana trump you. Dude, how on earth could I have lived here, likely since before you were born, and not know there are Mexicans of all types? I'm talking about the downtrodden and desperate, victims of a bad economy, here in my region, in my pueblo. I've been teaching English in Mexico for 30 years. I've had thousands upon thousands of students. So tell me to go home ..show your ignorance. I've done more for your country than you have, in all probability.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

modeeper said:


> ... I've done more for your country than you have, in all probability.


My, you're an arrogant know-it-all, aren't you?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

modeeper said:


> Too bad the Immigration and Aduana trump you. Dude, how on earth could I have lived here, likely since before you were born, and not know there are Mexicans of all types? I'm talking about the downtrodden and desperate, victims of a bad economy, here in my region, in my pueblo. I've been teaching English in Mexico for 30 years. I've had thousands upon thousands of students. So tell me to go home ..show your ignorance. I've done more for your country than you have, in all probability.


Tell your students what you think about Mexicans, see what happens
You don't know me, so you cannot know what I have done for my Country, by the way, what have you done for yours? You are not a good ambassador
Go home, stay in Mexico, whatever, it makes no difference. And I am not an ignorant just because you would say so.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Maybe this guy, Modeeper, is just playing with us. He seems too outrageous to be real.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

modeeper said:


> I've been teaching English in Mexico for 30 years. I've had thousands upon thousands of students. So tell me to go home ..show your ignorance. I've done more for your country than you have, in all probability.


My, my! You do need to get over yourself.


.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Maybe this guy, Modeeper, is just playing with us. He seems too outrageous to be real.


Maybe, maybe he is just full of himself
We are in doubt because there are some people like that


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Maybe this guy, Modeeper, is just playing with us. He seems too outrageous to be real.


Unfortunately, I have the feeling he's for real. He's using the forum as therapy for all of his negativity. And he's really enjoying getting all of us riled up at him. If we don't respond to any more of his posts, maybe he'll go away.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

^ I think that's called, trolling. Common, I'm a resource for this forum, I've lived and worked in four of the nations on your expat directory.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Unfortunately, I have the feeling he's for real. He's using the forum as therapy for all of his negativity.


I'll try harder to make my comments warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

modeeper said:


> Now I see the problem. Y'all are White folks living here as if you were still in North America; cable TV, maid service, a red phone to the local police station ... I'm in the trenches, always have been, always will be. What's the sense in visiting another nation if all you do there is what you did back home; watch TV, play Bridge and sip Sherry at the table with a group of people just like yourself? My vision of Mexico, or Central America, or Asia is something new to you, I'm always submerged. I didn't go to any of those regions to rub it up with my countrymen. Does that make any sense?


Seems to me as if you haven't _looked_ before you _leapt_. I say that because had you taken the time to follow the comments of most of the regular contributors to this forum who are living in Mexico you, undoubtedly, and IMO, would have learned that most do not live the lifestyle you have judged them to be (living). Comparing this forum with the what seems to me to be the majority of participants over at the predominant forum for the Lake Chapala communities is akin to comparing an apple to an orange. There's not much in common between the demographics of the two, from what I've observed. I'm going to assume you're having some fun with the folks here sort of a _soft trolling_. You wouldn't have been the first to have done so, nor the last.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

modeeper said:


> ^ I think that's called, trolling. Common, I'm a resource for this forum, I've lived and worked in four of the nations on your expat directory.


Really?!?!? Sounds to me like you live in your own little world and probably always have.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dwwhiteside said:


> Really?!?!? Sounds to me like you live in your own little world and probably always have.


Wow!
What an intelligent comment! You are such an interesting person!


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Indeed. I don't see it as complaining, sorry. Some of us are interested in social "stuff". I guess I want Mexicans to be something that isn't natural for them. Who of you thinks honesty is a weakness? I don't. Who believes your home is a refuge from all the evil in the world? I don't. Who has a barking dog on their roof, who doubles the price of goods or services as you notice the person in front of you is not of your race or nation? I don't. 

Mexico has the resources to be the 8th most influential country in the World. What are they .. 150th? They seen to have a desperate ailing trod-upon person living in them, obsessed with manhood, motherhood or owning the latest Iphone. 

As far as generalizations consider this: Did you know 70+% of the World's population have never made a phone call? Is Mexico a poor nation? Does pride and poverty go hand in hand? Should _ni modo_ be the best response to all the injustice they endure? Damn, I feel bad for them. But it's the people who make a nation what it is.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Boring
As we say here, no vales ni lo que te tragas


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Right. Mexican dichos. Here's a ****** one for ya, _think big be big._ Here's another from Eleanor Roosevelt: _Nobody can make you feel inferior without your permission._ 

One of the most serious shortcomings of Mexican society, IMHO, is the effect of thinking of the glory of Mexico as referencing to the Aztecs, Olmecs or any of the other historical highlights from "100" Centuries ago. Sure, grand people! But what have you done lately? And tell me, as a response to all the times I've heard this statement, _We have culture, you Gringos haven't. _ Culture of what? The Santanas who gave Mexico away piece by piece? Or might it be the Aztec Calender? Or is the answer somewhere written in one of your 32 Constitutions? Oh well, ni modo.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

modeeper said:


> Right. Mexican dichos. Here's a ****** one for ya, _think big be big._ Here's another from Eleanor Roosevelt: _Nobody can make you feel inferior without your permission._
> 
> One of the most serious shortcomings of Mexican society, IMHO, is the effect of thinking of the glory of Mexico as referencing to the Aztecs, Olmecs or any of the other historical highlights from "100" Centuries ago. Sure, grand people! But what have you done lately? And tell me, as a response to all the times I've heard this statement, _We have culture, you Gringos haven't. _ Culture of what? The Santanas who gave Mexico away piece by piece? Or might it be the Aztec Calender? Or is the answer somewhere written in one of your 32 Constitutions? Oh well, ni modo.


zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Posts: 373
Rep Power: 0

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> Maybe, maybe he is just full of himself
> We are in doubt because there are some people like that


Or maybe he is just telling the truth as he sees it. And I agree about the "clique-ishness" of this forum and have experienced it. Also I have been scammed and taken advantage of many times in the "favela" where I have lived for over 15 years. One of my favorite lines to folks is "I don't have enough money to make any more friends here" because where I live, "prestame" means the same as "regalame". But all in all, I still like living in Mexico and it sure beats living in the almighty USA. Ya gotta take the good with the bad but that doesn't mean you can't talk about how you feel about the bad stuff.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

dwwhiteside said:


> Really?!?!? Sounds to me like you live in your own little world and probably always have.


And what's wrong with living in one's "own little world"?


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

^^ Too true! To loan is to give away. And thievery isn't stealing, it's borrowing. 

Yes, we and some of the folks here live in different Mexicos. Every type of person you'd find here you could find in America, or Canada, or East Whapeepee. The difference is the numeration.

IMO a majority of Meximen have that caballero thing buried somewhere inside. Too bad it's constantly in conflict with what he's learned in the street, or as a student, in a cantina, or a cockfight. 

Just one more sermon if I may .. Ya gota love all those adages pertaining to how to judge a people, or a nation; by the way they treat their women, how they treat a stranger, how they treat someone who they know could never return a favor. How about how they treat their animals? Fail! Two years ago the price of dog crunchies rose about 20%. The street dog population doubled, as if it wasn't high enough already. 

.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

This guy, whoever is typing the comments, is very angry at Mexico, I wonder why he is living here, if he really is living where he says
He thinks he knows all the answers on how to turn Mexico to improve and what all the Mexicans defects are, besides, he claims he has done a lot for Mexico
His case should be treated as a pathology
And he should really return to his own Country, if they want him back, and start fixing things there. Mexicans, we are a lost case, and we don't need an "English" teacher who eats lots of hamburgers on street stands and thinks of himself as a great man, to come and tell us how things are done.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> Mexicans, we are a lost case, and we don't need an "English" teacher who eats lots of hamburgers on street stands and thinks of himself as a great man, to come and tell us how things are done.


If the individual in question has been eating _hamburguesas_ sold by street vendors - true mystery meat IMO - he has more courage than I do! :elf:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, the arrogance show through quite clearly, but Modeeper does make some very valid points; painful though they might be in some circles. He writes very well and seems to enjoy the conversation with members here, in spite of having some misconceptions about our identity, lifestyle and demographic in general. I also agree that he may be living in “his own little world“ and finding it rather lonesome. After all, if he is a teacher of English, it is not likely that he can be this candid with his students, their parents, or even anyone in the surrounding community. Here, he can vent. We all do that from time to time, but there are limits and he seems to recognize where they lie.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

GARYJ65 said:


> This guy, whoever is typing the comments, is very angry at Mexico, I wonder why he is living here, if he really is living where he says
> He thinks he knows all the answers on how to turn Mexico to improve and what all the Mexicans defects are, besides, he claims he has done a lot for Mexico
> His case should be treated as a pathology
> And he should really return to his own Country, if they want him back, and start fixing things there. Mexicans, we are a lost case, and we don't need an "English" teacher who eats lots of hamburgers on street stands and thinks of himself as a great man, to come and tell us how things are done.


Oh yes, the ol' go home ****** card. Keep posting, you're making me look good. :blabla:


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, the arrogance show through quite clearly, but Modeeper does make some very valid points; painful though they might be in some circles. He writes very well and seems to enjoy the conversation with members here, in spite of having some misconceptions about our identity, lifestyle and demographic in general. I also agree that he may be living in “his own little world“ and finding it rather lonesome. After all, if he is a teacher of English, it is not likely that he can be this candid with his students, their parents, or even anyone in the surrounding community. Here, he can vent. We all do that from time to time, but there are limits and he seems to recognize where they lie.


Very good. A+.

Thing is I have a two-week vacation and yes, _I am _bored. And yes, I do enjoy the discussions. 

Sometimes we get to feel a little slighted by the locals. They can be crass and tacky. All in all this is a great country. If I didn't like it here are plenty more. TEFL gigs are easy to get in most of the World. 


BTW, I'd never ever talk this crap to a student. We have a pocho teacher who does tho, all the Ss hate him. If we had a replacement he'd be gone.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I find that Gary expresses very well the feelings of many Mexican citizens that I have encountered here in my 16 years or so in Mexico. Because I was involved in building a house, trying to start a business, etc. I encountered other Mexicans (people who understand the rules and use them daily) than most extranjeros encounter( the house cleaner/gardener/repair man type) , so my perspective is a little different from many.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Longford said:


> If the individual in question has been eating _hamburguesas_ sold by street vendors - true mystery meat IMO - he has more courage than I do! :elf:


Not that many years ago, there were street vendors in Leon selling meat from lame and diseased donkeys, horses, etc. I only eat at the Family taco stand.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Here's a dittie, being evolved with education I can tell you it's quite alright to be mediocre. In fact it's better not to excel. I've had students ask me not to tell any of their classmates they got an A.

As you mentioned the building a house thing I recalled all the times I've been in up-scale houses and seen the sloppiest of sloppy work, especially finishing work. Mediocre is fine, it's their prerogative. At least they aren't anal. 

They don't do well taking orders, following instructions, doing it right. Just slap on the paint and get the Hell outa there.

Same same for students; copy, cheat, charm the profe, embezzle, take the easy way out, don't do what you're told .. it's emacho. 

Speaking of machismo, did yo know there is something called, La MariMisma Complex? It's the behavioral residue acquired by women as a result of living in machistic societies. Google it if you're interested. In English I think it's known as, The Suffering Mother of Christ Complex. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

modeeper said:


> BTW, I'd never ever talk this crap to a student. We have a pocho teacher who does tho, all the Ss hate him. If we had a replacement he'd be gone.


And crap it is! Maybe if your school paid a decent wage to its teachers, it could find better ones and get rid of the pocho. If the students hate him, that can't be good for the school's reputation and may hurt business in the end.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

It's a Saturday gig, no one wants it, I don't want it. The fact is I'm impressed with the staff. Three of us have MAs, TEFL and the rest. 

Money isn't everything, maybe it is to you. I've worked at El TdeM, El ITESO and La UdeG. Two of those are rated in the top three institutions in the nation. They all sucked! I like my boss and I have a pension, money isn't an object. As far as our having a stinky teacher, you're probably commenting on something you know little about. Have you heard of, ROTE Learning? It's a teaching technique from two Centuries ago, still alive and well in Mexico. He's no worst than what the students are accustomed to. What he raves on about is how unfortunate Mexicans are, "How could you live like this". That's why I call him pocho.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

modeeper said:


> Here's a dittie, being evolved with education . . .



Not too evolved, obviously . . .


.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh so we're down to grammar Naziism eh. Good. Just remember it was you who kicked it off.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

modeeper said:


> It's a Saturday gig, no one wants it, I don't want it. The fact is I'm impressed with the staff. Three of us have MAs, TEFL and the rest.
> 
> Money isn't everything, maybe it is to you. I've worked at El TdeM, El ITESO and La UdeG. Two of those are rated in the top three institutions in the nation. They all sucked! I like my boss and I have a pension, money isn't an object. As far as our having a stinky teacher, you're probably commenting on something you know little about. Have you heard of, ROTE Learning? It's a teaching technique from two Centuries ago, still alive and well in Mexico. He's no worst than what the students are accustomed to. What he raves on about is how unfortunate Mexicans are, "How could you live like this". That's why I call him pocho.


You really like making assumptions about people, just to tick them off, don't you? Obviously, money isn't everything to me, or I would have a lot more of it! I understand that the important thing about teaching (I was an ESL/EFL teacher for many years in the States, Mexico, England and Spain before retiring, and know at least as much as you do about language pedagogy) is the quality of the students and how you are treated by the administration. However, compared to what I have earned teaching English in Mexico, the pay you receive seems rather paltry. But maybe the typical pay for English teachers in pueblos outside of Guadalajara is much less that what you can earn in Mexico City, even at the so-called chain schools.

I would wish you a good day, but I have the idea you enjoy the bad ones more.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

> the pay you receive seems rather paltry


Oh, so what is my pay? You must know. I see you too failed Martha Hutchinson's Speed Reading Course. But you sure boned up for Queen Leticia's Christal Ball Techniques Online Discount Applications. My christal ball tells me you feel a bit threatened.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

modeeper said:


> Oh, so what is my pay? You must know. I see you too failed Martha Hutchinson's Speed Reading Course. But you sure boned up for Queen Leticia's Christal Ball Techniques Online Discount Applications. My christal ball tells me you feel a bit threatened.


I believe you mentioned in an earlier post that your school pays you 70 pesos an hour.

Threatened? By whom? Certainly not by you!


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> And crap it is! Maybe if your school paid a decent wage to its teachers, it could find better ones and get rid of the pocho. If the students hate him, that can't be good for the school's reputation and may hurt business in the end.


They must be paying him a fairly decent salary to afford 6-7000 pesos a month on burgers. 

A little math, at 50 pesos a burger, we're talking 4 or 5 burgers a day. He puts Wimpy to shame. I hope they include a health care package as part of his compensation.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Cristobal said:


> They must be paying him a fairly decent salary to afford 6-7000 pesos a month on burgers.
> 
> A little math, at 50 pesos a burger, we're talking 4 or 5 burgers a day. He puts Wimpy to shame. I hope they include a health care package as part of his compensation.


Health care package, you must be kidding!


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Health care package, you must be kidding!


Of course I am kidding. I think he must be kidding too. Because right from the start it is obvious he's a troll.

When he makes a statement such as this:

"Another motive to be befriended is the naco complex; Mexicans who admire all that is ******. Seems they want to be seen with you, especially if you're female."

which shows he neither understands the term naco nor is aware of the cultural phenomenon known as _malinchismo_ then whatever else he has to say should go in one ear and out the other.

As far as bonafides go, I have held citizenship in this country longer than he claims to have lived and worked here. I have children older than 30. And I actually have children that have graduated from three schools located in Guadalajara he mentions. My oldest has a degree in _Derecho_ from ITESO, my next oldest has a degree from ITESM, now known as Tec de Monterrey and one child that graduated from the UdG. And so in one sense we inhabit the same Mexico and my experience is vastly different than his.

I get the impression from his comments he is incapable of any type of positive social intercourse which makes him one bitter human being. I kinda feel sorry for him but not really.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Cristobal said:


> . . .
> I get the impression from his comments he is incapable of any type of positive social intercourse which makes him one bitter human being. I kinda feel sorry for him but not really.


Couldn't have said it better myself. Thanks for making this post, Cristobal.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Cristobal said:


> They must be paying him a fairly decent salary to afford 6-7000 pesos a month on burgers.
> 
> A little math, at 50 pesos a burger, we're talking 4 or 5 burgers a day. He puts Wimpy to shame. I hope they include a health care package as part of his compensation.





> They must be paying him a fairly decent salary to afford 6-7000 pesos a month on burgers.


I hope you have an accountant. 



> 50 pesos a burger,


 35. Did I post 50? Nah, you just had another brain fart, that's all.


^^^ If I mentioned my pay please find it and post the link. 


Yes, of course you're threatened. You're used to members who can't count past 600, who read a post, find something close to what they're looking for, shake it, twist it and upchuck it in public. uke:


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. Thanks for making this post, Cristobal.


Isn't the term moderator rooted in, medium, moderate, to find the middle ground, to smooth things out, to be impartial, to insure all is fair? FAIL!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

This poor guy is angry at the world! 
Life must have treated him like garbage, he rants at everyone that moves!
It's ok modeeper, simmer down, we are friends here, don't bite


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

modeeper said:


> ^^^ If I mentioned my pay please find it and post the link.
> 
> :




"She's got me working for 80P an hour and expects me to shell it out. How did she ever get the idea I was a rich ******? "


.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

eh?


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh 80! Heck that's ten more than 70 .. I think. Let me grab my calculator, Be right back.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

modeeper said:


> Yes, of course you're threatened. You're used to members who can't count past 600, who read a post, find something close to what they're looking for, shake it, twist it and upchuck it in public.


:behindsofa: LOL!


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ya'll should just let it go. There is little value in the latest posts.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cuerna1 said:


> Ya'll should just let it go. There is little value in the latest posts.



I agree. That's why I'm closing this thread.


----------

